# PVC or CPVC for venting gas appliances



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

It had to replace a 75 gallon direct power vented heater. I found the exhaust was done in CPVC and was like this for who know how long


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

WTF happened there??


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a clean and straight perfect cut


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like 2-45's may have been pushed down from up above and snapped clean at the base of the sockets


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Two 45s snapped under weight..


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

They where actually 90s that had sheared off clean at the seam. I gave seen it 4 other times at this property


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Also where it transitioned to PVC in the ceiling was sheared off. The heaters do the heat and domestic hot water I'm pretty sure someone cranked the heater to the hottest setting for that to happen


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Pic of it after I cut it out


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

That's crazy I've never seen pipe break like that


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Alittle one step glue will fix that


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is not cpvc but sch 80 pipe and fittings, 
the water is cpvc piping :thumbsup:


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

PVC 80 is not rated for the same high temps as CPVC 80. regardless, to break like that it was subjected to extreme lateral stress. there is something else going on there besides heat.


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

The broken fittings appear darker in color than the intact fitting on the pipe. That would lead me to believe the broken fittings are PVC 80 in an otherwise CPVC system ?


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

They are sch 80 CPVC


----------

